# Littman Cardio III questions



## SabresMedic88 (Dec 19, 2010)

On the cardio III you can change the pediatric side from the non chill sleeve to the traditional bell. What is the difference between the non chill sleeve and the traditional bell, what would I use each side for, and what are peoples preference on what to keep on that side?


----------

